# Dell OEM Sound Blaster SB0460 Won't Install



## JCook (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi.
I have Dell XPS 600 with sound issues (cant install the audio device - no sound). Card in question is an SB0460. This happend once about a year ago (out of the blue-no sound) and I just reinstalled the drivers from the CD that came with the system. Worked after first try. This time it will not take.

What I have done:
1. Changed PCI slots (does nothing different)
2. Tested in another machine (works when drivers from CD are installed)
3. Checked to make sure onboard audio is turned OFF
4. Downloaded R126205.EXE driver from Dell (does not work)
5. Reinstalled ALL Creative software and drivers from CD that came with system a number of times. Does not fix and sometimes tells me that I have an incompatible device.

When this worked, the system named the sound card as a Sound Blaster X-Fi (or something like that). As you can see below, since I have been having problems with this, new hardware always detects as this WDM thing.
ALSO:I can confirm that in services.msc Creative Audio Service will not start and I get error saying that the system cannot find the file supported.

Please help.
Thanks

Here are details:

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer DB4T66B1

Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-06-21
Time 17:27

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name DB4T66B1


Motherboard:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium D 930, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
Motherboard Name Dell Dell DXG051
Motherboard Chipset nVIDIA nForce4
System Memory 1024 MB
BIOS Type Phoenix (05/02/06)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS (256 MB)
Monitor ViewSonic A70f-2 [17" CRT] (23X013802142)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Creative X-Fi Audio Processor (WDM) [NoDB]

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller NVIDIA nForce4 Serial ATA RAID Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller NVIDIA nForce4 Serial ATA RAID Controller
Disk Drive ST3160812AS (149 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive Optiarc DVD+-RW ND-3570A
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 152539 MB (55531 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller (98.15.156.65)

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller nVIDIA MCP04 - OHCI USB Controller
USB2 Controller nVIDIA MCP04 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB Device USB Human Interface Device


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try downloading and installing the latest sound drivers from dell.


----------



## magasub (Oct 25, 2009)

JCook did you ever get this fixed?
I have same problem but with Media Center 2005, tried all the thing you did but no joy.


----------



## Klaatuprime (Dec 5, 2009)

After a number of tries under Windows 7 Enterprise, the Beta driver finally worked. I had tried both the Dell drivers and the Creative drivers to no avail. Being as I was rather leery about installing anything Beta from Creative, it was the last thing I tried. The plain Jane beta driver off the Creative site worked fine though, although I haven't yet put it through it's paces.
http://support.creative.com/downloads/welcome.aspx?nDriverType=11#type_11
I should mention that I removed the card from a Dell machine and installed it into an already running copy of Windows 7 on a home built machine (Asus mobo, E8600 processor, and Nvidia graphics).


----------

